# BR-600: Shortest route to PC



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I'm slowly getting this thing figured out but I'm still very much new to digital recording so I need some help. 

I've got a couple songs recorded in a draft form on my BR600 (complete with rhythm arrangements) and would like to get them on my PC so that I can carry them around and listen a bit before I commit them to a finalized state.

So the question is .... what is the easiest/quickest/dirtiest way to get these onto my PC? I don't have any specific recording software on the PC but I do have Nero and I downloaded that Wave-converter-thing-a-ma-bob from the Boss site last night. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I bounce and master the recording on the BR-600. 

Then I take the USB cable and export the file to the computer in WAV form. 

Then you can burn the tune to cd, or just listen on your computer. 

I use Roxio sound editor to convert to MP3 if I want to email the tune or post it for someone to download.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> I bounce and master the recording on the BR-600.
> 
> Then I take the USB cable and export the file to the computer in WAV form.
> 
> ...


So .... through bouncing/mastering I also end up with the drum tracks on my "Master"? Are you using the Boss Wav-thing for exporting?

Sorry, but the manual doesn't spell a lot of stuff out very well :smile:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> So .... through bouncing/mastering I also end up with the drum tracks on my "Master"? Are you using the Boss Wav-thing for exporting?
> 
> Sorry, but the manual doesn't spell a lot of stuff out very well :smile:


Yep, bouncing and mastering will put all your mixed tracks on to CH 7/8 virtual track 1 through 8 (depending on where you assign your mix's destination. 

I sometimes use the Boss BR software if I'm dumping a few tracks or tunes at once, otherwise I just use the USB.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Terry - I'll give it a try tonight


----------

